# New Dog



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

I don't even know if this is the right place to put this topic, but my dad is thinking about getting a Shiba Inu pup. Is this okay for malteses? Would Tyler get along with a bigger dog younger than him? And if you know about Shibas: would he harm tyler? Because we kinda researched about them and it says they might be aggressive towards the same gender. :new_Eyecrazy: I never had two dogs of different breeds in my house, or my dad's house, so please help I'm worried!







You can move this topic somewhere else if needed also.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

shibas aren't that big. so you dont have to worry about that. i have heard before that they were aggressive or whatever....but look at gruffi--he's bred with two dogs that are aggressive (rottweiler and german shepherd)....and he's SWEET. 

it depends on the dogs personality and how you train your dog. how old is tyler? maybe wait till he's a year old, full grown, and knows how to defend himself so that when the puppy comes into the house---he'll correct her. LOL.









gruffi is SCARED of the girls when they're mad. he's never bitten them and he actually looks to the girls for protection. 

DONT WORRY!!! as long as you get the shiba as a pup...or adopt one thats good with small dogs--you'll be totally fine.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks, Tyler is 1 year old, and hopefully they'll be friends, right?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

LOL, hopefully!! sprite loves playing chase with gruffi. she'll run up to him, start crying and jumping around till he gets into "the position' and then shes OFF!! running around the house with gruffi chasing behind her. LOL. its really funny to watch. or if she's busy playing with ellie, and gruffi walks up and goes into a play bow and starts crying to play...but she doesnt want him to play with her...then she'll run at his face and start biting his neck (not hard) and he just lays there and takes it. LOL. and then he'll walk away. i'll TRY playing with him...but i guess i'm not as fun as the girls


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Jul 11 2005, 09:07 AM
> *I don't even know if this is the right place to put this topic, but my dad is thinking about getting a Shiba Inu pup. Is this okay for malteses? Would Tyler get along with a bigger dog younger than him? And if you know about Shibas: would he harm tyler? Because we kinda researched about them and it says they might be aggressive towards the same gender. :new_Eyecrazy:  I never had two dogs of different breeds in my house, or my dad's house, so please help I'm worried!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I used to have a shiba inu long time ago, she was the most aggressive and hyper dog I ever had to deal with. They're cute and small but I'd never ever get them again. -_-


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here is what the breed standard says for the temperament of the Shiba Inu: 
National Club of America

A spirited boldness, a good nature, and an unaffected forthrightness, which together yield dignity and natural beauty. The Shiba has an independent nature and can be reserved toward strangers but is loyal and affectionate to those who earn his respect. *At times aggressive toward other dogs,* the Shiba is always under the control of his handler. Any aggression toward handler or judge or any overt shyness must be severely penalized.

Another quote: http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/shibainu.html
I suggest going to this link as it explains the good and bad about the breed.

Animal aggression. The Shiba Inu was bred to hunt other animals. Many Shiba Inus are dominant or aggressive toward other dogs of the same sex. Many *have strong instincts to chase and seize small fleeing creatures*. This can make for conflict if you own a cat. It may be much worse than that if you own a pet rabbit or hamster!

He must always be kept on-leash, for he has a high prey drive and quick reflexes and *will pursue anything that moves*. He can outrun and outdodge any human.


I think there would be less conflict between your male and the new pup if your Dad gets a female. The info above mentions that the aggressiveness is to dogs of the same sex. It will be very important for your Dad to get one that is bred to standard and to train him well. Based on the info at the "Your Purebred Puppy" site, this bred can be a handful!! 

If Tyler and the Shiba get to know each other while the Shiba is a puppy, perhaps things will be OK. However, I would be extremely cautious!! I especially would be concerned about the parts I bolded above.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Nevermind, my dad is now gonna get a Carolina Dog. Shibas sneak out too much and shed alot. He can't stand shedding. But thanks guys!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Jul 19 2005, 02:00 AM
> *Nevermind, my dad is now gonna get a Carolina Dog. Shibas sneak out too much and shed alot. He can't stand shedding. But thanks guys!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82664*


[/QUOTE]








Wow...that's an interesting choice! Carolina Dog


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I've never heard of the Carolina Dog. Where do you find them?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Interesting choice. This breed is not AKC recognized. It does say it likes to hunt small game so I would be sure that he bonds with Tyler.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 19 2005, 08:07 AM
> *Interesting choice. This breed is not AKC recognized. It does say it likes to hunt small game so I would be sure that he bonds with Tyler.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82693*


[/QUOTE]








This would be a concern......I didn't think of that!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm sure the new dog would be fine with Tyler. But I'm not sure if Tyler would be fine with him! Tyler is vicious!









The dog we are going to get isn't born yet, but it should be a good and healthy dog since it comes from a good breeder. (http://www.californiacarolinadogs.com)

I'm sure Tyler would get used to him.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If your father hates shedding he will be in for a surprise. It's not because the dog is short haired that he is not going to shed.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jul 20 2005, 07:03 PM
> *If your father hates shedding he will be in for a surprise. It's not because the dog is short haired that he is not going to shed.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83132*


[/QUOTE]

LOL You're right!! My mom's (late) Dobes and my brother's Rotties shed like CRAZY!!


----------

